# My 6th boy



## Pink Sugar

I can honestly say I didn't see this coming the pregnancy was a surprise so some part of me assumed the gender would be the same. Baby is perfectly fine very active and healthy. A small part of me is relieved, but the other part is heartbroken. My husband looked heartbroken also, even though he said he wasn't disappointed I could see it in his face. I know God knows best and for reasons I can't understand it's not meant for me to have a daughter :cry:. To add insult to injury my cousin and sister in law are expecting they both found out they were carrying boys and said to me, don't let us down. We assumed that at least one of us would have a girl considering the lack of girls on both sides. This will be our last baby so there's no trying again, which also makes me sad.


----------



## Beneli

I'm sorry hun :( I can only imagine how difficult this is for you after hving 5 of one gender already. As is said time and time again, it'll most definately get easier with time. I really do believe we get what we're meant to have so all will work out for the best.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww, congrats on a new healthy boy but I totally understand where you are coming from. We are having boy #3 and or absolute last baby, the look on hubbies face when the tech said boy was awful he really wanted a daughter ( with every pregnancy ) and hasn't bonded with this pregnancy like he did with our 1st two boys. There's now 4 grandsons in our family and only one granddaughter. I was hoping to give my niece a girl cousin as my others siblings won't be having babies for a long while yet.
I'm happy with my healthy baby boy just sad ill never be a mum to a daughter. I'd feel the same if I had 3 daughters and no sons.
Chin up, hope you feel better soon. Big :hugs:


----------



## Pink Sugar

Thanks I really appreciate the support I'm still in shock that I managed to produce six boys and not one girl. I know time heals and these hormones are making it worse, I actually apologized to my 15 month old that he wouldn't be the "baby boy" anymore. Like he knows or cares about what's going on. I feel so guilty about that though. The good thing is only three people stated they were disappointed as opposed to the whole family this time. Which shocked my husband and I. It's just hard treading up this hill but I know at some point I'll get over it and will fall in love with my little bubs, I always do.


----------



## lovelylaura

:hugs: im sorry. It's so hard but atleast you have some hope that you will get past it. I think most people would like to experience raising both genders so to have to come to terms with that is hard. :hugs:


----------



## GillandJamie

congrats. I know how you feel except I am the opposite way around I have 4 girls and we desperately want a boy. Pregnant with #5 and we are hoping so much that its a blue bump. But i know deep down that its another girl and i am honestly devastated :(. She will forever be called baby and this is our last and final chance as I am getting sterilised after baby is born


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations on your baby boy :hugs: I can imagine it's tough but if you know these feelings will pass eventually you can start looking forward to meeting and falling in love with this little man


----------

